# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Superb Parekeet

## alexispaok

Σουπέρμπ Πάρακιτ / Superb Parakeet


Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Polytelis
Eίδος: swainsonii
Kοινή ονομασία: Superb Parakeet (Eng), Schildsittich (Ger)

BIOTOΠOΣ: Zει σε δάση που βρίσκονται κοντά σε πηγές, σε ευκάλυπτους, στη σαβάνα με δέντρα και όπου υπάρχει επάρκεια νερού.

Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 2 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Aπό Σεπτέμβριο έως Δεκέμβριο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 4-6 αβγά.
ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓOY: 2,3×2,9 cm.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 25 χρόνια.

Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 40 cm.
MHKOΣ ΦTEPOYΓAΣ: 17-19 cm.
ΜΗΚΟΣ ΟΥΡΑΣ: Στο αρσενικό είναι από 21-26 cm και στο θηλυκό από 19-22 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι πράσινος. O αυχένας έχει μπλε αποχρώσεις, το μέτωπο, ο λαιμός και τα μάγουλα είναι κίτρινα. Στη βάση φέρει μια πλατιά εγκάρσια κόκκινη λωρίδα. Το κάτω μέρος του σώματος είναι πρασινοκίτρινο. Μια πλατιά λωρίδα πρασινωπού χρώματος περιβάλει τα μάτια, τα μάγουλα στο πάνω μέρος και συνεχίζεται στο πλάι του λαιμού μέχρι να ενωθεί με τον αυχένα. Tα εξωτερικά πρωτεύοντα είναι μπλε, η κάτω πλευρά της ουράς μαύρη. Tο ράμφος είναι ροζ-κόκκινο, η ίριδα πορτοκαλοκίτρινη και τα πόδια γκρι.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟΥ-ΘΗΛΥΚΟΥ: Tο θηλυκό δεν έχει κίτρινο και κόκκινο φτέρωμα, η περιοχή του προσώπου είναι ανοιχτό μπλε-πράσινο, το πηγούνι και ο λαιμός γκρι-πράσινο, το κάτω μέρος του σώματος είναι λαδί, οι μηροί πορτοκαλοκίτρινοι και η ίριδα κίτρινη.



Πηγή:papagaloi.the-petz.com

----------

